
Let’s talk about journalism ethics – mine and HuffPost’s - saidajigumi
https://medium.com/@tamarhaspel_4162/lets-talk-about-journalism-ethics-mine-and-huffpost-s-3e83de20892c
======
uf
Tamar Haspel, Oyster farmer, James Beard award-winning Washington Post
columnist and general nuisance feels - I think - treated unfairly by a
colleague.

I needed to stop reading his piece after a few sentences. I didn't even make
it to "I could go on. (And I do, ad nauseam, in the notes below.)"... which is
way to far down for my taste. Yes, he went ad nauseam.

Also, "Medium member since August 2019". Yeah, no. Thanks.

